# Hilfe! Wie erstelle ich einen Interceptor unter jBoss?



## Haensel (24. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein riesen Problem. Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik und habe dementsprechend keine hardcore Erfahrungen was Programmieren betrifft (halt Grundlagen in Java und SB bzw. Softwareengineering usw...).

Aber ich muss im Sinne meines Projektstudium eine Complex Event Plattform evaluiern.

Dafür muss ich für jBoss einen Interceptor erstellen, der einfach nur ein event erzeugt (Common Base event) und an eine CEP Plattform schicken.

Wenn man sich das nur mal eine Seite vorstellt die 4 Buttons hat. Und wenn ein Button geklickt wird, erzeugt der Interceptor ein event (idealerweise ein xml oder string oder irgendwas) das er per JMS an ein CEPtool/Plattform oder so schickt.

Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich auch nur anfangen soll. Ich weiss, es hat irgendetwas mit EJBs zu tun.

Und alles muss unter jBoss laufen.


Ich bin echt total fix und fertig 





Haensel


----------



## Haensel (27. Nov 2006)

Kennt sich denn niemand mit Interceptoren aus ?

BITTE ! Ich weiss weder wo ich was darüber nachlesen kann, noch wie man sie tatsächlich einbindet...


----------



## Kotelette (28. Nov 2006)

Hi!

Hab zwar selber noch nie Interceptors benutzt aber JBoss und Beans 
 
Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser JBoss-Wiki-Eintrag weiter, dort werden die Deployment Descriptoren und sogar ein bißchen Code geliefert:
JBossWikiEintrag


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2006)

Danke, ich versuch das erstmal durchzuarbeiten.

Leider bin ich, wie gesagt nur BEA gewöhnt und kenne noch nichtmal die grundlegensten Sachen bei jBoss.

Aber bei BEA gab es ein richtig gutes Tutorial, das einen Schritt für Schritt eingeführt hat. Und sowas suche ich für jBoss.
PLUS, daß ich dann irgendwann per Interceptor ein JMS event verschicken kann *träum*


----------

